# klapcążki



## Thomas1

Czy ktoś z Was spotyka się z tym słowem? Jeśli tak to w jakim regionie Polski i kto go używa?


Z góry dziękuję,
Tom


----------



## dn88

If I'm honest, now I've seen it for the very first time. I guess it is supposed to mean "obcążki", right?

Google returns 111 matches for this word.


----------



## dn88

Quoted from here.



> [...]
> _- Klapcążki! - wycharkotał Olduvai - Już! Szybko!
> - Co?!
> - Klapcążki, mówię!
> - Debilu, czego ty chcesz ode mnie? - wyrwana z rozmyślań Mańka R. zareagowała po swojemu, agresją.
> -  _[...]


I believe it is derived from the verb "klapać" and the noun "cążki".


----------



## arturolczykowski

Nigdy się nie spotkałem z tym słowem.


----------



## miśka

Uśmiechnęłam się czytając to słowo (dawno na forum nie zaglądałam i temat "klapcążki" jest pewnie mało aktualny, ale co tam... piszę). Z pewnoscią nie jest to prawidłowa nazwa, ale czasem jej sama używam, gdy coś po babsku naprawiając potrzebuję narzędzia , które pewnie powinnam nazwać szczypce lub kombinerki lub jeszcze inaczej fachowo. Ale własnie nie wiedząc jak je nazwać, wołam: dajcie mi tu jakieś klapcążki. Denerwuję tym mojego męża, który takiej nazwy nie uznaje za prawidłową i słusznie.
A potrzebuję wtedy czegoś co przypomina nieco cążki, ale nie o funkcję cięcia w tym chodzi, a o przytrzymanie (więc o owo "klap"). 
O pochodzeniu tego dziwacznego słowa nic nie wiem. Czasem mówił tak mój tata, wychowany w Warszawie i na Podlasiu. To może stamtąd...
Pozdrawiam


----------



## Piotr_WRF

Prawdopodobnie słowo pochodzi z niemieckiego _Klappzange_, co mniej więcej oznacza _kombinerki_.


----------



## AndrzejR

Chodzi oczywiście o kombinerki, ostatnio spotkałem się z tym słowem ze 30 lat temu, używane było w środowisku młodzieżowym w Warszawie.


----------



## Bartłomiej Kachniarz

Jestem zupełnie zaskoczony, jak słowo klapcążki jest nieznane. U mnie w domu rodzinnym (Warszawa) było w zasadzie codzienne i chodzi oczywiście o kombinerki.
Nie sądzę, żeby to był slang młodzieżowy, raczej tradycja dawnych rzemieślników.


----------



## grassy

Tak, u mnie w rodzinie też tak się mówi na to narzędzie.


----------



## zaffy

Nie miałbym pojęcia co to jest


----------

